# Block Island Race Week 2010



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

Anyone going to Block Island Race Week this year? I almost definitely am.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

I have done two and we were doing the last one BUT the cost got insane and we just felt is was NOT worth it as food and housing was above 800 per crew going on the cheep side 

We have seven and have to rent a house we have one car drive up with food and stuff (reserve fairy NOW) 

The docking is expensive and the Social Fee is a nice touch to see the awards


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

I'm planning to crew on Ariel, a J/109. There should be about ten of them.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

tommays said:


> I have done two and we were doing the last one BUT the cost got insane and we just felt is was NOT worth it as food and housing was above 800 per crew going on the cheep side
> 
> We have seven and have to rent a house we have one car drive up with food and stuff (reserve fairy NOW)
> 
> The docking is expensive and the Social Fee is a nice touch to see the awards


When will organizers learn that they shouldn't charge competitors to get the trophies they won. If they want more people sailing, they must drop the cost. I heard a group of people wanted to do KWRW and it was going to be $1,000 per crew. At least they can get a tan while they're there.

Other events include a free party that everyone is invited to. Not just racers with a fat wallet. Family and friends can show up and dance, drink, watch the awards, etc. Excluding boats on a tight budget just doesn't make sense to me. And then, even when you do pony up the cash, you find out there are a dozen Pro's on board the competitions boats. Oops, guess I didn't spend enough money to win.

[/rant]
Sorry about that, I'll go back to my sailor jerry and coke.


----------



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

The expense is frustrating. The entry fee alone is $650, plus $40 per non-crew member for the "social fee." My wife does not like to be on board for racing, and she is planning to lie on the beach during the day with a few other wives, then come out at night with us. 

So we have to pay $40 for each of them to come to the awards and whatever other events are going on. 

Then, as others have said, there is the cost of docking and lodging. I don't know what all that cost but I can see it exceeding $1,000 for all of us easily. 

But we have never done one, and it looks like a fun vacation, so we'll probably do it. My wife is looking into lodging. If its really nuts we'll forget it, but we'll see.

I'll be racing PHRF, I think there are 6 PHRF boats listed on their web site now, not including mine.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

We hit about 7k total cost as Block is high dollar housing 

Its a big deal to get a slip as Champlin's is real big on rafting you 3 deep when its busy we were very happy at Block Island Boat Basin


----------



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

tommays said:


> We hit about 7k total cost as Block is high dollar housing
> 
> Its a big deal to get a slip as Champlin's is real big on rafting you 3 deep when its busy we were very happy at Block Island Boat Basin


Wow, serious money for a race! I'll call BI Boat Basin, thanks for the tip!

Jim


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

If you're taking a car, make the ferry reservations NOW!


----------



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

paulk said:


> If you're taking a car, make the ferry reservations NOW!


Thanks, I told the admiral, she is making the reservations and non-boat travel plans.


----------

